# Simple question



## lemonator26 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi there everyone!

My dog is currently on her periods and in heat, and usually when male dogs come near our house she always barks very violently, however, while I was having a drink in the kitchen I looked through the window and noticed that she almost had contact with a male street dog. I don't know why she didn't bark this time, probs she likes him? This has happened two days in a row. They stare at each other and stay very near each other. As soon as i see the male dog i start shouting at him and he leaves immediately, but undoubtedly comes back again.

I have chain link fences all around the house, can she get pregnant through these fences? 

Please, I need a correct answer.

Thank you


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, she wont get pregnant through the fence, but that male is going to go over, under, or through that fence to get to her, eventually. They'll move mountains to get to a female in heat. Please keep her inside til her heats over.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What labmom said...keep her inside. You should also consider spaying her as you risk unwanted pregnancy which can be dangerous to the dog and very expensive, as well as pyometra, or ovarian cancer. 

Also, dog's heats are not the same as a "period". Dog's heat is more like when a person is ovulating and most fertile. Periods are the sloughing off of the lining of the uterus when it hasn't had a fertilized egg implant in it. A dog's heat is when they have produced eggs that are ready to be fertilized.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a friend who had a female dog that would attract all the males when in heat..she too was in a 10ft high chain link fence yard. Never got out , never went out. There was a big GSD male next door. His female did wind up pregnant ( surprised the heck out of them) and had a litter. Decisively GSD mix pups. He got in and out ( or through ) somehow and get her pregnant. Like they said in Jurassic Park..nature often finds a way . 

I would either get her fixed , or keep her indoors when you do not have a direct eye on her , at least while she is in heat.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have actually heard of dogs being able to mate through chain link. . .it's unlikely but possible. And either she or a male will eventually find their way over if they don't manage to do it through the chain link. Keep her inside when you can't be out with her watching.

If you can her spayed, that would be best. Then you won't have to worry about her coming into heat anymore.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

also, she is probably at the receptive time of her cycle, which is why she is allowing males near


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

lemonator26 said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> My dog is currently on her periods and in heat, and usually when male dogs come near our house she always barks very violently, however, while I was having a drink in the kitchen I looked through the window and noticed that she almost had contact with a male street dog. I don't know why she didn't bark this time, probs she likes him? This has happened two days in a row. They stare at each other and stay very near each other. As soon as i see the male dog i start shouting at him and he leaves immediately, but undoubtedly comes back again.
> 
> ...


Yes, they can breed through chain link. I would get her spayed. And I would not leave a female in season in the yard, unattended, ever. Once they reach the stage where they are breedable, they become receptive to the male dogs. It sounds like she is. Why is she left out while in season? This is irresponsible. Sandy in OK


----------

